# Best way to remove Minx nails?



## spittingpink (Aug 13, 2011)

Had some Minx nails done at a salon a few weeks back. I wanted to see how hard it was before I bought em to do myself as I had done Rio nail transfers before and hadnt found it too hard.

Have to admit, i dont reckon it would be too hard and certainly not worth more than double the price of the foils themselves, but, the only think I didnt think of when I was getting them done, was how do you get them off???

when I had em done I didnt think the girl had done them very well so I heated them and pushed them down again and then put a sally hansen diamond coating on.

I've heard you have to heat them to peel them off, but that its quite hard, I've had em on a month or more now and they are just starting to grow off, so I reckon I'll be wanting to remove them in the next few weeks.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 13, 2011)

Omg I've never seen this.....these are soooooo awesome!!!  Sorry no help here lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *spittingpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gifHave to admit, i dont reckon it would be too hard and certainly not worth more than double the price of the foils themselves, but, the only think I didnt think of when I was getting them done, was how do you get them off???


 Minx Nails FAQs



> Minx is removed... At no-charge by many Nail Stylists using heat.
> 
> At home by heating with a blow dryer, breaking the seal, and peeling off the warm Minx side-to-side.


----------



## spittingpink (Aug 14, 2011)

I had a go at doing my own minx type nails using Nail Rock - http://www.asos.com/Nail-Rock/Nail-Rock-Metallic-Designer-Nail-Wraps/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1323679&amp;cid=5607&amp;Rf-400=12863&amp;sh=0&amp;pge=0&amp;pgesize=-1&amp;sort=-1&amp;clr=Gold

Cant get them to look as shiny in the pic and they are far from perfect on 4 or my fingers as it took a bit to get the hang of it, but I found my own way of doing it that worked much better than the instructions on the packet!!


----------

